# Isiah can't stand Shandon Anderson



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story.asp?ID=100535



> The two were in the same building Friday, but Thomas said he had not spoken to Anderson - nor did he plan to.
> 
> ``He doesn't feel it's a good fit for him,'' said Thomas, who took over as Knicks team president last December. Anderson is one of the few remaining links to former team executive Scott Layden, who drafted Anderson when he was with Utah in 1996.
> 
> ``It's a new organization, it's a new way of doing things, and either you're going to get on board with the way we're doing things or you can go someplace else where people are doing things the way you like it,'' Thomas said. ``This is the No. 1 city in the world and we play in world's greatest arena, and it's an absolute privilege for any player to wear New York across his jersey. When that's taken for granted ...''


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/story/237439p-203814c.html



> Isiah Thomas is so committed to removing Shandon Anderson from his life that he is willing to give him $24 million not to play basketball.
> According to a Knicks source, Thomas informed the veteran guard not to report to work come Monday, the first official day of training camp. That move would appear to be a first step in negotiating a buyout agreement with Anderson, who has three years remaining on his contract worth $24 million.
> 
> However, Thomas, the Knicks' president, said last night that the team has no plans to "give money for nothing."
> ...


If Thomas buys him out it'll just prove that he's the stupidest GM in history. Going public with this is his first mistake, now even teams that would want Anderson wouldn't want to make him any offers.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

its no secret that Shandone is/was DONE in NYC...Dont you think Shandones agent is talking to every team,as well as Zeke trying to find any takers,so they can negotiaye the buyout???

The question is,does Shandone want money,or does he want to play...

Zeke is actually smart by making it unbearable for Shandone.He may be more amenable to a fair buyout,perhaps 50 cents on the dollar if he feels he can play elsewheres and really hates Zeke


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Anderson isn't stupid. If Zeke treated you like a dog, and you were making millions of dollars, would you let it affect you? It's not hard to let something go in one ear and out the other.

Assuming Lenny isn't a puppet, Anderson should have a good role this year as he's the best defensive player the Knicks have at either swing position. Lenny thinks the strength of the team is it's depth, and Anderson deserves to be a part of it, whether you like him or not.

82 games.com PER values for Anderson



> The league average PER is set to 15, but for this view the comparison between a player's production and the opponent production at the position is the focus. At a glance you can tell whether there has been a net positive or negative overall contribution while playing that position.


SG (16% of team's mins)
Anderson: 14.3
Opponents: 13.3
Difference: +1.0

SF (31% of team's mins)
Anderson: 8.7 
Opponents: 17.9
Difference: -9.2

Anderson is clearly overmatched at SF, his strength is perimeter defense, not post defense. Let's check out Penny, the other SG/SF on the team.

SG (21% of team's mins)
Penny: 10.9
Opponents: 13.9
Difference: -3.0

SF (9% of team's mins)
Penny: 11.6
Opponents: 11.1
Difference: +0.5

It clearly looks like Lenny misused both players last year. The team will be better off if Shandon gets the backup SG mins while Penny gets the backup SF mins. Penny just isn't quick enough to play SG anymore, and his offensive game is more suited to SF at this point.

Let's check out Houston

SG (43% of teams mins)
Houston: 14.9
Opponents: 13.9
Difference: +1.0

Seems Anderson is fine as long as he's not at SF. I'd imagine Houston would suffer the same way if he had to play there too.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Zeke is actually smart by making it unbearable for Shandone.He may be more amenable to a fair buyout,perhaps 50 cents on the dollar if he feels he can play elsewheres and really hates Zeke


It's actually stupid. It's going to hurt team chemistry. If a player is untradable, and makes it clear he's not accepting a buyout, then you deal with it instead of pouting like a baby and making conflict like a bully.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

This is about one thing only (that my feeble brain can think of) and that is sending a message to the rest of the team: you are either with coach Wilkens and myself or you are against us, and if you are against us you will be shipped out or you will rot in hell.

I don't think it's an effective approach in international affairs among sovereign nations, but this is a dictatorship (as it should be) and it's quite appropriate here.

~Machiavelli


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> This is about one thing only (that my feeble brain can think of) and that is sending a message to the rest of the team: you are either with coach Wilkens and myself or you are against us, and if you are against us you will be shipped out or you will rot in hell.


But as far as can be seen, Anderson hasn't done anything wrong. He didn't like it when his consecutive games streak ended, but he didn't make any noise about it.

I don't think any of the players were against Isiah when he came in, rather, HE is the one who decides whether a player is on his **** list or not, regardless of whether they deserve it or not. Isiah's treatment of McDyess while he was here was a great example. More or less, it has been Isiah alienating everybody he wants out, and for what reason? If you're going to trade someone, fine, but what is the sense in alienating them before trading them? Nobody expected Othella Harrington back next season, but he certainly wasn't treated like a veteran towards the end. This is precisely where Isiah's bad rep comes from - he's not professional, and burns all his bridges.


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

<<But as far as can be seen, Anderson hasn't done anything wrong. He didn't like it when his consecutive games streak ended, but he didn't make any noise about it.>>

Untrue. Despite getting plenty of PT and sucking it up throughout the playoffs, Shandon blew off his exit interview and also hasn't shown up at several mandatory team charity events this summer.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/237438p-203814c.html


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> But as far as can be seen, Anderson hasn't done anything wrong. He didn't like it when his consecutive games streak ended, but he didn't make any noise about it.
> ...


No noise, nothing wrong? Did you read the article?

I'm guessing of course, but I think Isiah could have handled a little whining from Shandon over the hometown embarrassment. Even I felt for the guy. But the pulled a no show the next game citing a migraine - a migraine he played thru how many hundred consecutive games? But skipping the season exit meeting? No, no mercy.

And what was done to McDyess? All he said of Isiah was he was aloof the week before the trade. He did allude to being relieved to be traded by the Knicks, I don't think that was because of his short time under Isiah - he also *****ed about their rehab regiment and being rushed back into starter minutes. That was the scarecrow who did that to him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> It's actually stupid. It's going to hurt team chemistry. If a player is untradable, and makes it clear he's not accepting a buyout


Rashidi,you have an interesting perspective on employee/employer relations...You do realise that Shandone is being paid 8 million dollars per year,and the Knicks do have the right to not play him as well as fine him or worse should he not attend mandatory meetings....


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :clap: :rock: :mob: :twave: :buddies: :dpepper: :bsmile: :dogpile: :gopray: :wiz: 

:djparty:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Who is this NY123 guy?*

Is he an escapee from Belleview? Should he be considered dangerous? Irrelevent? Or just be ignored? The guy has not even talked ball at all...he speaks in tongues. Who will handle the exorcism?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Alfa,
Did you see that should Wally become a Knick,TT may slide over to Power foward???

It wasnt specifically mentioned in the article,but they listed him as one of the many power fowards the Knicks have...

Apparently there is much concern over H20's health...


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Who is this NY123 guy?*



> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> Is he an escapee from Belleview? Should he be considered dangerous? Irrelevent? Or just be ignored? The guy has not even talked ball at all...he speaks in tongues. Who will handle the exorcism?


I am the former Perennial All star which also had the old username NYKFan123. I was simply posting my happiness that Anderson will be gone. I have posted enough of about ball over my time so lay off.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

there we go, nyk fan! tell them who ya are


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Who?*

Perennial what? Never heard of you...but then I only read posts that make sense and are relevent to BBall.


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Who?*



> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> Perennial what? Never heard of you...but then I only read posts that make sense and are relevent to BBall.


Funny, now quit bashing me for no apparent reason and get on with your life.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Zeke is actually smart by making it unbearable for Shandone.He may be more amenable to a fair buyout,perhaps 50 cents on the dollar if he feels he can play elsewheres and really hates Zeke


but at the same time if shandon hates isiah, he can just say the only buyout he'll except is his full contract value. he may not play but he'll screw isiah and still get his money. the more he hates isiah or the more isiah hates him, shandon may be less willing to work at a deal that has any benefit to isiah.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> but at the same time if shandon hates isiah, he can just say the only buyout he'll except is his full contract value. he may not play but he'll screw isiah and still get his money. the more he hates isiah or the more isiah hates him, shandon may be less willing to work at a deal that has any benefit to isiah.


its a game of chicken,who flinches first..
I think Zeke holds all ther cards...Getting rid of Sahndoe will not clear cap space..Zekes ego is massive..An employer can make an employees life miserable,not the other way around..And Shandone only has 3 good(bad) years left...

Is it worth it for him to sit at the end of the bench and be humilatede and mistreated???

Ild take 50 cents on the dollar and assume i could get 30 cents on the dollar from another team,and at least be happy..Look at Vin Baker..He settled with the Celtics and is gettin paid chump change by the Knicks..Shandone should do the same..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> its a game of chicken,who flinches first..
> I think Zeke holds all ther cards...Getting rid of Sahndoe will not clear cap space..


How does Isiah hold all the cards? A hand of a 6, 10, Jack, Queen, King, and a might be one card short of a straight, but an Ace still beats it, and Anderson has that ace.




> Zekes ego is massive..An employer can make an employees life miserable,not the other way around..


But he can't fire Anderson. His hand isn't good enough.



> And Shandone only has 3 good(bad) years left...


Huh? He's 31 years old, and has no injury history. How old is Kendall Gill again?



> Is it worth it for him to sit at the end of the bench and be humilatede and mistreated???


YES. You're acting like pride is worth a million dollars. Anderson is making what, 6 million? If I offered you a million dollars to lick my ***, you know you would. 

It would only be 2 years max, since his contract would be traded in year 3 for cap space. Assuming the Knicks don't deal him off for another overpaid player. I'd have to think Atlanta would be open to picking him up in an Antoine Walker deal since he's from there and they have a vet shortage. Of course, the 2nd player they recieved with Shandon would have to be good (which means a 3rd team would have to be involved). If Penny Hardaway, a guy who is slightly better with a much larger contract can be traded, then anybody can be traded. Of course, the only problem is the only team in the league that probably would have taken Penny is the Knicks themselves, which is why they're stuck with Anderson. I suggest Isiah and Shandon learn to play nice, because Isiah is dreaming if he thinks he can bully Shandon into taking a buyout. The only way he takes a buyout is if he gets 18 of the 24 million he's owed, none of this 30-50 cents on the dollar crap. Anderson holds the Ace, it's on his terms.

_Look at Vin Baker..He settled with the Celtics and is gettin paid chump change by the Knicks[/quote]

When did he settle with the Celtics? Isn't that an ongoing thing? Baker wasn't bought out, Ainge essentially tore his contract up and threw it in the fireplace.




Shandone should do the same..

Click to expand...

Anderson doesn't have to do anything. Isiah should do what Ainge did and look for a loophole. The way Isiah does things, I wouldn't be surprised if someone broke into Anderson's room and planted illegal substances there to try and invoke the NBA's drug policy._


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> its a game of chicken,who flinches first..


Anderson doesn't have to play, and likely isn't. He comes to work everyday and minds his business. Isiah is the one going out of his way with the childish antics.

I have a feeling that Isiah is going to try and put Anderson on the Injured List, and that Anderson is going to contend that he isn't injured.


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Anderson doesn't have to play, and likely isn't. He comes to work everyday and minds his business. Isiah is the one going out of his way with the childish antics.
> ...


Love affair with Layden and his players? I have never seen someone stand so strong on players like Eisley, Anderson and Weatherspoon along with Layden. Congrats.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Love affair with Layden and his players? I have never seen someone stand so strong on players like Eisley, Anderson



Rashidi,you are very pro layden and anti zeke...on the brink of insanity



> Anderson doesn't have to play, and likely isn't. He comes to work everyday and minds his business


Have you lost all sense of reality???The guy skipped a game from a bullspit migrane..he didnt attend mandatory meetings!!!!!!!!!!

You can not do that...its not complicated....

and guess what..if Zeke did purposely embarrass anderson by not playing him in Atlanta,its within his rights..hes paying him 8 mill or so per year..That is all he is legally obligated to do..If you dont understand that,i hope you are self employed or heading to another country

I also think if you were ever a ballplayer,you would know that time is not your ally..you think a pro wants to sit on the bench and rot???if he doesnt play for 2 years,thats essentially the end of his career..how much is that worth??



> If Penny Hardaway, a guy who is slightly better with a much larger contract can be traded, then anybody can be traded.


Rashidi,i hope you know better than what you are saying...Penny was filler,pure and simple to accomodate the marbury trade and make it happen....Shandone is not filler...cmon dude,be real

Baker won the settlement...Thats why he can afford to play for 1.5 per



> YES. You're acting like pride is worth a million dollars. Anderson is making what, 6 million? If I offered you a million dollars to lick my ***, you know you would.


Rashidi,have you ever heard of Pat Tilman???Have you ever heard of Barry Sanders??? Jim Brown??? Guys are NOT soley motivated by money..Thats a VERY naive and silly statement


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

And before we have another fiasco,PLEASE do not say anything derragatory or silly about Pat Tillman..I was just trying to illustrate that it is not all about money as the late Pat Tillman showed...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Baker won the settlement...Thats why he can afford to play for 1.5 per


3 million per, which is his market value.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

yes 3 million per,i stand corrected.....

but i think he did settle with boston thru an arbitraters decision


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Did he get the full 36 million he was owed?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

pretty sure he didnt....but it was a substantial number...ill get back to you on it

BTW..welcome back..its fun sparring with you:yes:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

it was amicably settled and kept confidential....Probably got at leat 20 million or so


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Trade Anderson to Dallas, for Tariq Abdul-Wahad!

His contract can be bought out for 12 millions, a half of what Shandon will earn in these three years.

Also, he can help Dallas too...


----------

